# Transparent beta fish



## CutieQcumber (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi there,
Early today I bought a completely transparent beta fish, I mean completely transparent. I can see his little heart and swim blabber like those little glass fish you see at pet stores. His white-ish on the body where all his part and organs come together and his little black eye but other then that, he has absolutely no color on him. I can see through him.

I'm posting cause this is just odd to me, I have never seen one like him and couldn't find any online, and was wondering if anyone else has? is this a sickness or just him being breed this way? do I have a rarity?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's a Cellophane. He's also probably stressed out which makes him pale in color even further.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Do you have a picture? It's probably a combo of a stressed Cellophane that's been underfed.


----------



## CutieQcumber (Oct 2, 2017)

His hard to take pictures of but here he is.


----------



## CutieQcumber (Oct 2, 2017)

I first I thought he may be sick, but after acclimating him and put him in the tank he was active and flaring at his reflection and eating. His fins do have some tares but nothing like fin rot. Plus I don't know what tail type he is, I was told he was a full moon but he looks more like a normal beta to me.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Definitely a cello. I used to have one that looked just like that. Within 6 months his color marbled and he turned completely black. Cellos can be a bit of a trip. Most cellos I've seen have eventually developed color as they age.

Also, it may just be the photo, but... your fish looks it might have some kind of spinal deformity. A healthy betta's spine is supposed to be totally linear, but your guy's got an odd dip behind his head. Hopefully it won't impact his quality of life at all. 

Also, from those photos, he does indeed look to be a half-moon or something close to it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, he's a Fullmoon. What that means is he's a Double Tail (hence the spinal deformity which is very common in them) and his tail spread when he's flaring reaches a Halfmoon status, hence Fullmoon 

And yep, definitely complete cellophane. He looks a little stressed but nothing too bad. Nothing you can do about the spinal deformity; that's there for life. Just monitor his food intake, often DT's have issues digesting their food properly due to the deformity. Make sure to feed something highly digestible like live foods if you can swing it or NorthFin betta pellets, New Life Spectrum, or Omega One. Keep away from freeze-dried foods and flakes.


----------



## CutieQcumber (Oct 2, 2017)

After a few days some two black spot have come in and some light blue on the fins, but his still 99% cello. His become kinda sluggish his not very active in his tank and likes to chill by the top, don't know if I should be worried or if it's just what he likes, seems to be completely unweare of his surrounds unless there is food. Is still eating and is active when feed. The kittens like to sit by him when I'm not looking but he doesn't seem bothered. Thanks for the advice on the food, he likes live stuff in comparison to the flakes I was given him


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Only thing you can do at this point is wait and see what happens. Given his physical problems, it could be something bigger, or he could just be stressed, or it may be personality. Keep the water clean and at the correct temperature, feed good food, and maybe dissolve some AQ salt and keep it in the water (you can use 1 table spoon per five gallons of water). Personally, I wouldn't get my hopes up for long term survival, but focus instead on giving him the best possible life while you can, and maybe he'll surprise you.

I was pretty freaked out when my cello, Eclipse, started color-changing. He developed black spots all over his body one day and Google provided me with an array of horrifying potential causes such as body rot, funguses, skin parasites and everything in between. Turns out he was just secretly a marble, and further that most cellos seem to develop some color over time. The pics below are of my old cello when I bought him vs. what he looked like months later.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Most cellophanes carry the Marble genetic ^_^


If you breed two Koi Betta together, you end up with mostly cellophane and Cambodian fish. You have to breed past the second gen to usually get Koi right off the bat. So it's very normal for Cello's to change through their life.


Most light fish (except yellow) tend to go darker with age 




CutieQcumber said:


> After a few days some two black spot have come in and some light blue on the fins, but his still 99% cello. His become kinda sluggish his not very active in his tank and likes to chill by the top, don't know if I should be worried or if it's just what he likes, seems to be completely unweare of his surrounds unless there is food. Is still eating and is active when feed. The kittens like to sit by him when I'm not looking but he doesn't seem bothered. Thanks for the advice on the food, he likes live stuff in comparison to the flakes I was given him




Do you have a heater in for him? Betta's are tropical and so they do at least need a heater in there to get it up to 78-80*F. And the other thing is plants. Betta's don't like cave hides as much as cichlids so having some plants in there for him to hide in and inspect, whether real or fake doesn't matter, will make him much happier ^_^


----------



## CutieQcumber (Oct 2, 2017)

I've got fake plants in there but no heater. I live in the hottest city in California and didn't think it would be need a heater since when it dose get cold the house is heated.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

If the water temperature stays at at 78 to 81 degrees without a heater, then you're perfectly fine. In some places heaters aren't necessary because the water naturally stays at the right temp. If not, though, then definitely get an adjustable heater. Bettas are objectively healthier and longer-lived when housed at the correct temp.


----------



## CutieQcumber (Oct 2, 2017)

Added a heater for him, got one with an automatic shut off it cause it gets to hot.

I've noticed he may stay at the top because of his back injury, he swims a little funny when he tires to turn and swim down, I think this may be hindering him from swimming down to the bottom or maybe a swim bladder problem? I don't really know, but it doesn't seem to affect his quality off life. His lazy behavior is just him, he gets really active and excited for food. Should I get some plants that float on the top for him to hid in? or should I leave the top of the water free and open for him?


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Bettas love cover. I'd say add tons of plants if you can. I have around 10+ silk plants in nearly all of my tanks. The fish thrive in it. 

I buy tons of the 12 inch version of this whenever I have cash to spare:

Aquarium Decorations & Artificial Plants: Azoo Real Plant Artificial Lobelia cardinalis

These are also great for mid/bottom cover:

Artificial Aquarium Plants: Hagen Marina EcoScaper Lobelia Cardinalis

Very cheap and effective!


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

CutieQcumber said:


> Should I get some plants that float on the top for him to hid in? or should I leave the top of the water free and open for him?


All of my bettas enjoy floating plants and decorations. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

